# [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

Nachdem es in Juli Beschwerden gegen den Dienst "Goldgames" von Bobmobile gab (es waren genau *8*) untersuchte die britische Regulierungsbehörde "Phonepayplus" (f.k.a. ICSTIS) den Fall und kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass mehrere Verstöße gegen die Bestimmungen vorliegen. Es gab eine Geldstrafe und mehrere Auflagen, u.a. volle Entschädigung von Beschwerdeführern.



> The Tribunal considered the case to be *significant*, issued a  Formal Reprimand and imposed a fine of £25,000. The Tribunal ordered  that the Information Provider remedy the breaches by seeking compliance  advice in relation to this service within two weeks of the publication  of this decision. Compliance advice is to be implemented to the  satisfaction of the Executive within two weeks of receipt. The Tribunal  commented that it expected claims for refunds to continue to be paid by  the Information Provider for the full amount spent by complainants,  except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not  valid.


(*Case reference 840403)*
Quelle
(Quelle ist nicht dauerhaft verfügbar, falls das jmd. später lesen will, bitte kurze Nachricht)


Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...rch-guerilla-mobile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy.html


Normalerweise poste ich UK-Entscheidungen ja meist in der Plauderecke, aber hier mache ich mal eine Ausnahme, da Probleme mit möglicher Abzocke durch "Guerilla Mobile" und Bobmobile ja auch hierzulande aktuell sind.


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2010)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*

Die Webseiten von bobmobil.de, cheapsim.de , .. stinken zum Himmel.

Dort befinden sich Grafiken, nach deren Anklicken man ein Abo am Hals hat. Es gibt dort keinerlei AGB, Widerrufsbelehrung oder so etwas wie ein Bestellformular. Ein Klick auf ein Bild und schon sitzt man in der Abofalle.


Die Seiten sind noch schlimmer, als die seinerzeitigen Betrugsmails mit preparierten Links von Fabrikeinkauf & Co., weil...

1. Die Bande hat bereits alle Daten. Bei einem Aufruf des Links wird aus der IP-Adresse die Rufnummer ermittelt. Das funktioniert zwar nur im Mobilfunknetz, aber genau dafür sind die Fallen gemacht. Bei dem Inhaber der Rufnummer werden dann jede Woche ein paar Euro fällig. 

2. Auf der WAP-Seite sind gleich drei Links hinterlegt, die ein Abo auslösen. Die Links verstecken sich hinter riesigen Grafiken, die das Display eines Mobiltelefons sprengen. Normale Bestellknöpfe in Webshops sehen anders aus und sind vor allem viel kleiner.


>



3. Die Links sind als Verzeichnis (Directory) getarnt: core.bobmobile.de/rd/pci/<ziffercode>/

Es fehlt die Endung, an der ein Browser den Dateityp (Mime) erkennt (.jpg, .html, .php, ...) und das hat seinen Grund...   

4. Mit Mime-losen Links lässt sich prima betr*gen. Solche Links kann man auf einer Webseite auch als Grafik oder Stylesheet einbauen, damit sie von garantiert jedem Browser ohne Anklicken geladen werden. Wenn der Browser versucht, den Link als Grafik oder CSS zu laden, funktioniert das zwar nicht, aber die Fehlfunktion kostet den Besitzer der SIM-Karte mindestens ein Wochenabo...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*

Kann man das bitte kurz dokumentieren und dann offiziell an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken? Oder ans BSI?
Das war doch in Sachen Dialer hilfreich, dass die Betrugstechnik bekannt war, oder?
Die britischen Regulierer tun zwar etwas mehrt als die deutschen Regulierer, aber sie machen denselben falschen Schritt, dies alles zu dekriminalisieren. Falls Du also gleich auch noch eine englische Fassung machen könntest, würde ich diese gerne an die passenden Stellen schicken


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2010)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*

Die Abzock-Falle ist doch da oben schon dokumentiert.

*ACHTUNG! Mobilfunk-Surfer müssen dort höllisch aufpassen. Das gilt auch für Computer mit UMTS-Surfsticks (Medion, N24, O2, ...)!*

Von den Webseiten gibt es zwei Versionen. Entscheidend ist, mit welchem Browser (User-Agent) der Surfer auf die Seite geht (Handy/SmartPhone oder PC) bzw. ob die IP aus dem Mobilfunknetz stammt. Mit Firefox und DSL-Anschluss bekommt man ganz andere Seiten zu sehen. Dort muss man seine Handy-Nummer eingeben. Das bekommen die zuständigen Behördler nie gebacken...

Abhängig vom Browser und IP wird man auf zwei verschieden Seiten geleitet:

Die Seite im Handy-Browser (Mobilfunknetz): core.bobmobile.de/rd/show/product/368788428/


>




Die Seite im PC-Prowser (DSL): wap.cheapsim.de/order/enternum//552153825/


>




Die Seuche beginnt hier: wap.cheapsim.de/3036/368788428/ Der Link zum Klingenton ist: wap.cheapsim.de/6913/368788428/ und dort verlinkt auf: core.bobmobile.de/rd/show/product/368788428/ 


Der Zahlencode ( 368788428 ) wird offenbar zufällig vergeben und codiert möglicherweise die IP des Surfers.


BTW: Ein praktisches Tool für den Firefox ist der User Agent Switcher, der verschiedene Browser vorgaukelt: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/59/

Ein typischer User-Agent-String eines Handy-Browsers sieht so aus: "SAMSUNG-SGH-D600/1.0 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Browser/6.2.3.3.c.1.101 (GUI) MMP/2.0"


----------



## Mr_PHam (6 März 2011)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*

Ich hab mich auch ausversehen ein mal meine Handynummer angegeben. Danach kamen jeden 2 tag so komische SMS mit Links. Schließlich bin ich zum T-Mobile laden gegangen und hab herausgefunden, dass Guerilla Mobile dahinter steckt.

Die Rechung hat ein dem Monat 35€ gekostet. Nicht grad wenig !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2011)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*

Mir ist es auch so ergangen, wer kann abhilfe schaffen!!Alle Geschädigten müßten auf einmal antreten, zudem muß man das in der Presse und der öffentlichkeit mitteilen. Ansonsten ist man hilflos ausgeliefert!!


----------



## BillHoller (21 April 2011)

*AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch so ergangen, wer kann abhilfe schaffen!!Alle Geschädigten müßten auf einmal antreten, zudem muß man das in der Presse und der öffentlichkeit mitteilen. Ansonsten ist man hilflos ausgeliefert!!



Ich habe gestern Strafanzeige gegen die beiden Geschäftsführer der Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH erstattet.
Die hatten sich mit mir eindeutig den falschen ausgesucht.
[............]. Und dafür ist die Staatsanwalt zuständig.


----------



## guest 20523 (2 Juli 2011)

Hast Du Dein Gelg inzwischen zurück bekommen?
Grüße eines ebenfalls Geschädigten


----------



## zosch (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eben auf meiner aktuellen t-mobile rechnung gesehen dass ich anscheinend auch zu dem geschädigten gehöre was diese gorilia-abzocke angeht... jeden monat paarundreißig zu viel...! 

Kann mir jemand mitteilen wie die weiteren schritte nach feststellung dieser sache aussehen und wie die chancen aussehen ob ich dass geld zurückbekomme?

besten dank und allen ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2011)

Für welches Projekt von denen, da gibt es immer eigene Threads dazu. Geschädigter bist du eher nicht sondern einer der auf was reingefallen war, dass er womöglich so gar nicht wollte.


----------



## DeeKay (9 August 2011)

zosch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eben auf meiner aktuellen t-mobile rechnung gesehen dass ich anscheinend auch zu dem geschädigten gehöre was diese gorilia-abzocke angeht... jeden monat paarundreißig zu viel...!
> 
> Kann mir jemand mitteilen wie die weiteren schritte nach feststellung dieser sache aussehen und wie die chancen aussehen ob ich dass geld zurückbekomme?
> ...



Man kann zunächst eine Sperre für Drittanbieter bei T-Mobile anfordern. Danach sofort eine schriftliche Kündigung an den Anbieter senden. Am besten als fristlose Kündigung. Alles Andere, also Drohbriefe,- mails und so ist hier sinn- und zwecklos.

VG eines weiteren Geschädigten


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2011)

Ist das ein passender Text für eine Kündigung?

"Sehr geehrter Herr Taschendieb,

hiermit kündige ich Ihnen den von Ihnen mit mir geschlossenen Vertrag über freien Zugang zu meinem Geldbeutel. Bitte unterlassen Sie weitere Taschendiebstähle.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Kooperation,

Ihr Diebstahlopfer"

Wo leben wir eigentlich?


----------



## Erhard (11 August 2011)

BillHoller schrieb:


> *AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*
> 
> Ich habe gestern Strafanzeige gegen die beiden Geschäftsführer der Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH erstattet.
> Die hatten sich mit mir eindeutig den falschen ausgesucht.
> [............]. Und dafür ist die Staatsanwalt zuständig.



ja ich möchte auch eine Strafantrag stellen bitte möglichst viele damit die in Berlin sehen was da los ist. Einfach die Staatsanwaltschaft aus eurem Ort anschreiben und die Unterlagen senden oft ist die Dahrstellung vom Abo viel kleiner als der übrige Text oder mit einer Farbe unterlegt damit mann es nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Nelson (17 September 2011)

Guten Tag

mir ergeht es auch so. Und hoch interessant:
Auf der gedruckten Rechnung von Telekom erscheint unten als Ansender gleichberechtigt nebeneinander  Deutsche Telekom AG Newsdienste ( DTAG ) und Guerilla Mobile Berlin.

Die Telekom authorisiert und verifiziert also ( scheinbar ) diesen Mitbetreiber als legitimiert.

Ist das nicht offensichtlich Beihilfe zum Betrug ??


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2011)

Nelson schrieb:


> Ist das nicht offensichtlich Beihilfe zum Betrug ??


Nein! Beihilfe wäre es nur dann, wenn die Telekom davon wüsste, dass sie sich an einem Betrug beteiligt (z. B. dem Einzug der Beute). Da aber diese Art der Abofalle durch die GMOB bislang nicht als Betrug angeklagt und mindestens ein Verantwortlicher rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, kann niemand der Tante T unterstellen, sie würde einem Betrug beihelfen. Man geht davon aus, das der Händler (hier GMOB) alle erforderlichen Informationen dem Kunden erteilt hat und der Kunde dem Abo zustimmte. Beweise einfach mal das Gegenteil!


----------



## Bia (19 September 2011)

Mr_PHam schrieb:


> *AW: [UK] Strafe gegen Bobmobile & Guerilla Mobile GmbH*
> 
> Ich hab mich auch ausversehen ein mal meine Handynummer angegeben. Danach kamen jeden 2 tag so komische SMS mit Links. Schließlich bin ich zum T-Mobile laden gegangen und hab herausgefunden, dass Guerilla Mobile dahinter steckt.
> 
> Die Rechung hat ein dem Monat 35€ gekostet. Nicht grad wenig !!!!!


----------



## Bia (19 September 2011)

Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Hab nur einen tollen IQ-Test auf Facebook gemacht und jetzt darf ich 20 Euro zahlen. Dabei war das echt nur ein kleiner Test. Muss ich jetzt eher sauer sein auf Facebook oder Guerilla Mobile? Naja Schaden macht klug.


----------



## asd (11 Oktober 2011)

wie kann ich das kündigen?


----------



## rocky81 (9 November 2011)

ja, die typen sind ziemlich übel. ich habe auch den facebook linkt geklickt und war drin in der falle. aber zumindest habe ich ein paar daten über den inhaber herausgefunden, falls jemand sein glück persönlich versuchen möchte:

(...)

lg
rocky

Edit: keine persönlichen Daten hier!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Man geht davon aus, das der Händler (hier GMOB) alle erforderlichen Informationen dem Kunden erteilt hat und der Kunde dem Abo zustimmte. Beweise einfach mal das Gegenteil!


In anderen Ländern machen das die Behörden:
kuck hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...details-von-untersuchung-wg-premiumsms.37179/


----------



## masteen (19 Dezember 2011)

Mich hat Guerilla Mobile auch erwischt. Habe ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten lassen. Wer noch betroffen war vom sogenannten IQ-Test auf über facebook, bitte hier melden

Gruss

masteen


----------



## frann (14 Januar 2012)

> ja ich möchte auch eine Strafantrag stellen bitte möglichst viele damit die in Berlin sehen was da los ist. Einfach die Staatsanwaltschaft aus eurem Ort anschreiben und die Unterlagen senden oft ist die Dahrstellung vom Abo viel kleiner als der übrige Text oder mit einer Farbe unterlegt damit mann es nicht lesen kann.


 
Wie geht man denn vor wenn man Strafanzeige gegen netmobile bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten möchte?
Die behaupten ja in ihrer Standartmail, man habe ja per SMS seine Zustimmung zu den AGBs auf der entsprechenden Seite ausgedrückt indem man das ganze per sms bestättigt hätte und somit den Vertrag bestätigt.
Aber trotzdem habe ich ja keinen Vertrag mit ihnen unterschrieben noch ihnen je eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt...die hat ja nur meine Telefonanbieter (O2)...über die sie die Geschäfte abwickeln.

Auszug:
Bevor die Beauftragung des Abo-Dienstes angenommen wurde, haben wir den Nutzer
der Mobilfunknummer per SMS aufgefordert, den Auftrag durch Eingabe des per SMS mitgeteilten Passwortes im Internet zu bestätigen. Hierbei wurde der Mobilfunknutzer gleichzeitig auf die Nutzungsbedingungen und die AGB hingewiesen.

Das entsprechende Produkt wird per SMS (Dienstmitteilung) oder per WAP-Link an den Nutzer der o.g. Mobilfunknummer gesandt, womit die Auslieferung erfolgt und die Inhalte zum Herunterladen zugänglich gemacht werden. 

Der Nutzer der Mobilfunknummer hat stets Zugriff auf die Inhalte des Abos, somit wurde der beauftragte Dienst korrekt berechnet.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2012)

Wie willst du eine Unterschrift einfordern, wenn es doch um Handypayment geht? Strafanzeige gegen "netmobile" - wer ist das solltest du dich fragen und wenn du etwas recherchieren würdest, kommst du sehr leicht auf eine Firma, die lediglich die Zahlung in dem Handypayment abwickelt. Ausgelöst wurde das aber durch einen Kunden dieser netmobile und Anzeigen kannst du alles und jeden einfach mal eben so durch so eine windige Onlineanzeige oder du gehst zu deiner nächst gelegenen Polizeiwache. Dort allerdings wird man den Schmarrn zwar aufnehmen, doch helfen können werden die Beamten dir auch nicht.

Hilfe gibt es allenfalls hier: Handy: _Drittanbieter_ ist nicht gleich _Drittanbieter_


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2012)

Wenn Netmobile Kenntnis davon hätte, dass es nicht so ist, wie sie es darstellen, könnte es theoretisch (philosophisch gesehen) Betrug sein, weil sie damit den Eindruck erwecken, es gäbe _auf jeden Fall_ eine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Na, dann such mal einen Staatsanwalt, der diese Konstruktion als "absichtlich erregte Fehlvorstellung" akzeptiert und das durchzieht. Hmm. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis man Staatsanwalt werden kann? Ich könnte ja umschulen. Ich würde sofort ermitteln...

Dummerweise bin ich eher Philosoph und Wortklauber und stolpere dann über das da: 





> Die behaupten ja in ihrer Standardmail, man habe ja per SMS seine Zustimmung zu den AGBs auf der entsprechenden Seite ausgedrückt indem man das ganze per sms bestättigt hätte und somit den Vertrag bestätigt.
> Aber *trotzdem* habe ich ja keinen Vertrag mit ihnen unterschrieben


Das klingt, als habe der User hier durchaus die entsprechenden Hinweise gelesen, von denen netmobile behauptet, sie ihm geschickt zu haben.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn Netmobile Kenntnis davon hätte, dass es nicht so ist, wie sie es darstellen, könnte es theoretisch (philosophisch gesehen) Betrug sein, weil sie damit den Eindruck erwecken, es gäbe _auf jeden Fall_ eine Zahlungsverpflichtung.


Wenn sie es wüssten, dann könnte man über den Geldwäscheverdacht nachdenken (ähnlich einem Hehler)! Da es aber wahrscheinlich schon am Nachweis beim Betrug durch den Anbieter mangelt, fällt das Folgedelikt dann logischer Weise auch aus.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis man Staatsanwalt werden kann? Ich könnte ja umschulen.


Dafür bist du zu alt!


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2012)

> Dafür bist du zu alt!


Da muß man schon als kleiner Junge Fliegen in Streichholzschachteln gesperrt haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Da muß man schon als kleiner Junge Fliegen in Streichholzschachteln gesperrt haben.


Ich habe mit einem Ziegelstein einen Frosch erschlagen, weil er mich erschreckt hat. Dafür bin ich später vom Rad geflogen, um einem Frosch auszuweichen. Bin ich juristisch gesehen ein Froschmörder, ein Froschretter oder ganz normal? Wenn ich nun die Sache mit dem "Frosch ausweichen" überall herumerzähle, die Sache mit dem Ziegelstein aber verschweige, dann könnte ich doch als Froschretter in die Geschichte eingehen. Immerhin habe ich bleibende Narben davongetragen! Siehst Du, ich kann Jura!


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2012)

Tiere sind juristisch gesehen de facto noch immer eine Sache.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesetz...chtsstellung_des_Tieres_im_bürgerlichen_Recht


> Neu eingefügt wurde § 90a BGB, der besagt, dass Tiere keine Sachen sind und durch besondere Gesetze geschützt werden. Allerdings sind auf Tiere weiterhin dieselben Vorschriften anzuwenden, die auch für Sachen gelten, soweit im Gesetz nicht etwas anderes bestimmt ist. Der Tierbegriff ist nicht auf höhere Tierarten begrenzt, stattdessen ist vom biologischen Tierbegriff auszugehen, unter den zum Beispiel auch Schädlinge fallen; keine Tiere im Sinne der Norm sind hingegen Eier, Embryos oder Kadaver.[10]


Daher kannst du weder Retter noch Mörder sein....


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

Ok, Du kannst besser Jura 
Aber zurück zur Sache: In UK werden z.B. in solchen Fällen Log-Dateien überprüft, um festzustellen, ob angeblich geschickte Bestätigungs-SMS tatsächlich angekommen sind.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/uk-regulierungsbehörde-veröffentlicht-details-von-untersuchung-wg-premiumsms.37179/

Könnte man doch wohl bei net-Mobile auch mal machen. Müsste doch in deren Interesse sein. Man hat doch gute Erfahrungen mit Staatsanwälten
http://www.silicon.de/technologie/m...illegal_mit_klingeltoenen_abgezockt_haben.htm

s.a.
http://www.duesseldorf-blog.de/2011/06/03/net-mobile-ag-go-pay-abzocke-aus-dem-medienhafen/



> Die NetMobile AG residiert im Düsseldorfer Medienhafen, Zollhof 17. Dieses Unternehmen betreibt den Aboservice Go Pay, der offensichtlich viele Kunden mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Rechnungen “überrascht”. Der Düsseldorfer Staatsanwaltschaft liegt “eine Reihe von Anzeigen vor”, bestätigt Pressedezernent* Ralf Herrenbrück*.





> Eine Anfrage an NetMobile wird übrigens beantwortet von dem Unternehmen Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH. Das verweist in einem vorliegenden Fall auf das Unternehmen “Mobile Spy”, unterzeichnet jedoch mit “MobileSpy Kundendienste”. Das Unternehmen erklärt, seinen Kunden “u.a. einen ‘first level’ CustomerCare Service, die Plattformtechnik sowie die Kurzwahlen für diverse Dienste zur Verfügung” zu stellen und “in erster Linie technischer Dienstleister” zu sein.
> 
> Das, Herr Professor Groebel, darf man merkwürdig finden und es kommt der Verdacht auf, dass es sich hier um eine Abzocke unter Beteiligung einiger Unternehmen handelt.


 
Das erinnert mich auch an diese SMS-Chat-Sache (Ermittlungen der StA München). Wie oft glaubt man Net-Mobile, dass die "nur" abrechnen? Mir würde es reichen, wenn deren "!juristische Unschuld" festgestellt würde. Denn "juristisch" ist ja ein Betrug nur dann ein Betrug, wenn siebenunddreißig Zusatzpunkte auftreten und sechsundvierzig Fußnoten beachtet werden.


----------



## michhatsaucherwischt (15 Januar 2012)

masteen schrieb:


> Mich hat Guerilla Mobile auch erwischt. Habe ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten lassen. Wer noch betroffen war vom sogenannten IQ-Test auf über facebook, bitte hier melden
> 
> Gruss
> 
> masteen



Hallo,
mir hat die Guerilla Mobile GmbH einen Schaden von fast € 500 verursacht. Habe bereits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und werde Strafanzeige stellen. Freue mich über Infos, wie es bei anderen Verfahren läuft.
Grüße Katja


----------



## Nando1995 (18 Januar 2012)

masteen schrieb:


> Mich hat Guerilla Mobile auch erwischt. Habe ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten lassen. Wer noch betroffen war vom sogenannten IQ-Test auf über facebook, bitte hier melden
> 
> Gruss
> 
> masteen


 
Hallo,
ich bin auch über FB in diese Falle getappt. Die Kündigung habe ich schon raus geschickt, werde aber bei meinen Rechnungen nur den T-Mobile-Anteil zahlen, habe "gottseidank" kein Lastschriftverfahren.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2012)

michhatsaucherwischt schrieb:


> masteen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten lassen.
> ...


masteen hat ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten lassen? Das kann bezweifelt werden, er hat sicher nur so eine von sehr vielen Strafanzeigen erstattet, die allesamt durch die Berliner Justiz im Handumdrehen (und wahrscheinlich ohne weiterer Ermittlungen) wieder eingestellt werden - so läufts in den Verfahren!

Warum veröffentlicht eigentlich niemand die Einstellungsverfügung und warum nimmt kaum einer die Möglichkeit wahr, gegen die Einstellung der Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin Beschwerde einzulegen? Warum nimmt sich in diesen Sachen kaum einer einen Anwalt, der das mal bis zum Ende durchfechtet und veröffentlicht die einzelnen Schritte und Ergebnisse der zivilen Auseinandersetzung? Warum gibt es keine Feststellungsklagen?

Das sind Fragen über Fragen und ich hätte da noch mehr! Leute, die armselig einfach mal eben so nach Strafanzeige posten, sind arm dran - denen wird damit nicht geholfen, auch wenn man noch so sehr auf den Boden stampft!


​ 
Lesenswert ist immer wieder das hier - auch für Anwälte: Handy: _Drittanbieter_ ist nicht gleich _Drittanbieter_


----------



## Focker (13 Juli 2013)

Also ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen von Handyplanet mitten in der Nacht eine SMS erhalten, das ich ein ABO abgeschlossen habe. Ich kenne diesen Anbieter garnicht. Darauf habe ich im Internet nach Handyplanet gesucht und bin fündig geworden. Ich habe diesen Anbieter angeschrieben, der mir 1 Tag später eine E-Mail zugesendet hat. In der E-Mail stand drinne das ich angeblich meine Rufnummer hinterlegt habe. Was garnicht stimmt! Zusätzlich stand in der E-Mail aktiviert wird das ganze durch bestätigen der TAN Nummer die in der SMS enthalten war. Die habe ich aber nicht eingeben. Somit sind auch keine Kosten entstanden. Aber zur Sicherheit habe ich meinen Mobilfunkanbieter benachrichtig und gebeten solche dubiose Machschaften zu sperren.


----------

